# Cube Meetup in Orlando, Florida (Short Notice!)



## cmhardw (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Some of you were following the talk about a meetup soon in the Florida competition thread. This is the official announcement of that meetup here in Orlando!

*Details:*

*When:* Monday, May 16th from 7:00pm-10:00pm
*Where:* Fuddruckers on International Drive
5250 International Dr., Ste E1
Orlando, FL 32819

Ron van Bruchem will be there at 7:00pm. I cannot get there until 9:00pm, but I will be there for the last part of it.

I know that a lot of people who were interested said that their parents would be driving them. For those who are coming with their families you do not need to stay until 10:00pm if you can't, but you are more than welcome to come for however long you can! If any parents would like to speak with me about the details or if you have any questions, PM me and I will give you my phone number to call.

*Please reply in this thread if you are coming, and what time, so that we know who to expect!*

Ron and I hope to see you all there!


----------



## Maniac (May 16, 2011)

The date says monday, May 15, but today is sunday the 15.

I can not go. I have school on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## cmhardw (May 16, 2011)

Maniac said:


> The date says monday, May 15, but today is sunday the 15.
> 
> I can not go. I have school on Monday and Tuesday.


 
I fixed the date in the first post, it should be Monday the 16th. For those who have school, you do not have to stay the full time, but we do understand if the time is still too late for some people.


----------



## cmhardw (May 16, 2011)

Short notice meetup bump.


----------



## Coke (May 16, 2011)

I MIGHT be able to come. I will tell you within the hour.

however i'm like 3 hours away, live way down south. So if I go, I may be like half an hour/ an hour late. Not sure.


----------

